# American Physiotherpist wants to live in Dubai.



## SJTrance (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey all. I've been reading these forums for some time. After some thoughts and discussions with close friends, I have decided that I want to move to Dubai for employment. It seems perfect for what I am trying to accomplish in life at the moment. I am a US citizen, but born in India. I did my undergraduate in India, but had manual training here in the US. Most of my life was spent here in the US, though. I am a skilled manual therapist working in the one of the most exciting and demanding cities in the world, New York. I'm not the hot pack and rubdown PT that you may have seen in your time. 

Most of what I see on this site, profession wise, is IT and business related. Do any of you have a recommendation as to where I can find medical/paramedical listings? What about a recruiter? If you cannot post it here, would you PM (private message) me some names? Thank you very much for your support and help.

Sanjay Joseph


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Sanjay, and welcome to the forums here.

I don't have any experience with Dubai (other than a friend who goes there often from France and really loves it there), but as a physiotherapist, your main concern is going to be the qualifications. You might want to check with an embassy or consulate to find out what sort of licensing requirements there are in Dubai for the paramedical professions.

I know it's an issue here in France with many people coming over from the US. For example, we don't have physiotherapists in France - we have kinethesiologists. They do much of the same sort of thing, but the training and regulation is different and they are very keen on having you know the French system and laws before they'll allow you to practice, not to mention the language. Not to say it's the same in Dubai, but it's amazing how many different ways there are to regulate what seem to be the same professions.


----------



## SJTrance (Jan 8, 2008)

I know of physiotherapists who are working there from India. I also know about ones from India who are able to work there, but I don't know any personally. I would suppose that if I find a recruiter with this sort of experience, they may be able to give me the best advice. I'm trying to figure out how to choose a recruiter. 

France would be wonderful, but the language barrier would be my biggest concern for that place. Australia would have been another choice for me, but again, they have more strict guidelines.


----------



## dubaibound2008 (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm an NCBTMB Certified Massage Therapist from the US, and I have many of the same questions that you have. You may want to contact one of the physical therapy clients in Dubai yourself. The one that I am attempting to make contact with can be found here. You can do a search and they have a [email protected]

I haven't found any information so far that would point to me not having enough experience or hours in school. Since I took the national certification testing (which required weeks of studying IMO) and did very well, my experience should be enough. 

However, from what I am hearing, the pay is low, and the hours of work are high. Only being able to make $1200 to $1500 a month with 6 day weeks, is unacceptable. I can make $3000 or more a month at home with a 5 day week.

If you get any information, could you let me know here? Thx.


----------

